# Medicated FET May 2015



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone else having a medicated FET in May?

I had a FET in March and it failed so we are back for another go (last embryo left!)

Just trying to make sure my lining is OK. So am trying to eat more protein etc

Has anybody got any tips for lining plumping food?


----------



## Crystal Lil (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi Cookson17 - my lining was insufficient for transfer during my first FET cycle (4.8mm). For my second, they changed me from estrogen pills to patches and that seemed to do the job (increased to 13mm). Foods I've heard of include: pineapple, brazil nuts, raspberry leaf tea & nettle tea. Vitamin E and L-Argenine have been trialled as supplements: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19200982 - the study participants were given quite high doses. I have also read that it helps to do moderate exercise. Brisk walking, for example, anything that gets the blood pumping on a regular basis. I started a couch-to-5K jogging plan and started cycling to work. If nothing else, it made me feel good and gave me something else to focus on!

Good luck!


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi I had my FET cancelled last week due to poor lining, interesting re patches, good luck and hopefully get BFP, got follow up 23rd April so should be doing FET in May, don't know dates yet will keep you posted and maybe a cycle buddy! Only have one DE 5 BB frosty so bit of a gamble given 33.3% chance if womb lining plays ball, strange this has never happened before, always good thick triple lining, got thrown a curve ball! Xx


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes have lots of protein, egg is best and aspirin to thin the blood so better blood flow to womb, maybe a hot water bottle to increase blood flow (not too hot tho) I didn't do it this time but think I will on next protocol! And pregnacare 😄


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh but don't use hot water bottle after transfer! Forgot to mention that, it wouldn't be good!


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello Ladies

Funny you should all be discussing lining issues. I have the same problem too! I'm due to have a hystoeroscopy on 20th April to see if they can see anything that is stopping my lining from thickening up. If nothing is found I should hopefully get back to starting fet in May too! Not sure if it will be natural or medicated though. I wanted to try a natural cycle this time to see if it was the artificial hormones that were not working for me or if not then a medicated cycle but without the down regging. 

I tried eating all things recommend and bought some rasberry leaf tea, but non of it worked for me. Xx


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Max, another lining issue person welcome, hope you get some answers from investigations and you have plenty of frozen embys which is good, my lining is always perfect during natural mensturation cycles and very regular, think it's the Meds that I don't agree with, want to try a natural cycle, need to wait for 23rd for consultation and get more answers, the last time they said they prefer medicated cycles as they have more control over them but if it doesn't work it doesn't work, will mean more scans and bloods, good luck everyone! X


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello

Seems nobody has posted on here for a few weeks now.  Is anyone still on track for a fet this month? I put a request in today at the hospital for a natural fet so just waiting for the call back now to see if they have the room to fit me in this month. It can take up to 3 days to get the call back. But really hoping to go ahead this month.  Last time I posted I had yet to have the hystoeroscopy.  That was done 2 weeks ago now with no problems found which is why I have opted to try a natural cycle this time.


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi yes still here! Had my consult, oestrogen was 25% of what it should have been so metabolising the proganova too fast maybe, so now on BCP for 21 days, tomorrow is the last day! Had gonapeptyl depo on Saturday so just waiting for AF after the last pill then baseline scan and bloods, then start increased dose of proganova and patches, also going to have plenty of soy in diet for natural oestrogen and all the other many supplements and high protein diet! Hope for transfer early June if one surviving frosty survives!! Yes keep this thread going, good luck and keep us all updated, I will too! Xx 🍀🍀


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi kornfield

Well I was accepted this month so I have to go for bloods every morning now until LH is detected and then one of my day 3 embryo will go back 3 days after the surge is detected. I recon I will surge around Sunday/Monday which will give me a Wednesday/Thursday transfer. I'm enjoying being drug free this time!


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Max that's great drug free! My clinic won't do naturals so medicated for me, expecting transfer early June so you a little before me, wishing you luck and BFP, will follow how you go, keep us updated xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah my hospital don't like to offer natural cycles as they don't do fet transfers on a weekend. So if it works out that transfer is required on a weekend then they will cancel the cycle. But they have agreed to let me do it now as I have spent the past two attempts battling lining issues under the medicated route. Hopefully I will have a nice thick lining from my natural cycle.


----------



## yesley (May 19, 2015)

Hi girls, just signed up. I had my egg retrieval May 8, supposedly for IVF. However my uterine lining was not thick enough (9mm) and the doctor wanted at least 11mm. I was on progynova and duphaston for a few days prior to that. I am now waiting for my next cycle for FET. So far, I have been advised by my doctor to continue consuming lots of egg whites (hard boiled) and progynova + duphaston. Prior to my FET, we will do "endometrial scratching" she says, which makes the lining grow thicker.


----------



## KTC40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi everyone! On CD 6 at the moment so on my progynova and oestrogen patches! Would have been good to do a natural cycle but my clinic won't do it, if my lining doesn't improve and it gets cancelled might insist but at the moment scan and bloods next Wednesday, hoping for good lining fingers crossed! How is everyone else progressing? Xx


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi ladies, can I join?  Off to Prague on Sunday for my 2nd FET of my last 2 lovely frosties, both my fresh and my first FET were BFNs, so hoping it's 3rd time lucky for me!! Just started on the utrogestone tonight, so it's starting to feel closer now!!


----------

